# مجموعة جديدة من الشعارات هدية للاخوة



## salah_design (26 أبريل 2010)

وهناك المزيد لمن يحتاج شعارات


----------



## ابو بحـر (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

شعارات جميلة تحياتي لك


----------



## ksmksam (27 أبريل 2010)

تاكد من الروابط لا يظهر اي شيء


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> شعارات جميلة تحياتي لك



اشكر لك مرورك اخي ابو بحر
وان شاء الله رح اضع المزيد


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> تاكد من الروابط لا يظهر اي شيء



اهلا بيك اخي 

انا اضع الصور مصغرة وذلك لاسباب قد تعلمها وقد لا تعلمها
فلم اضع روابط الصور لان هناك شخص يدخل هذا المنتدى وينقل مشاركاتنا لمنتدى اخر ويضع الموضوع باسمه
وهذا يعرفه الاخ ابو بحر ونبهنا منه مرارا وتكرار
ولكن من اراد اي شعار وباي امتداد فانني جاهز لارساله 
تقبل عذري اخي 
وان شاء الله ان الرسالة قد وصلت الشخص المعني وان يتقي الله وينسب العمل لصاحبه ولا مانع من قول منقول حتى ولم يذكر صاحب المشاركه 
تحياتي لك وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## ابو بحـر (28 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اهلا بيك اخي
> 
> انا اضع الصور مصغرة وذلك لاسباب قد تعلمها وقد لا تعلمها
> فلم اضع روابط الصور لان هناك شخص يدخل هذا المنتدى وينقل مشاركاتنا لمنتدى اخر ويضع الموضوع باسمه
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي صلاح انا لاحظت ان هذا الشخص الذي ينقل المشاركات يكتب منقول و هذا رابط الموضوع الاصلي و يضع رابط نفس الموضوع للخدعة و تصور انه بكل وقاحة ينقل المشاركات و عليها اسمي و رابط موقعي و ايميلي فتخيل و اسأل نفسكهل هذا سينجح في حياته العملية


----------



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي صلاح انا لاحظت ان هذا الشخص الذي ينقل المشاركات يكتب منقول و هذا رابط الموضوع الاصلي و يضع رابط نفس الموضوع للخدعة و تصور انه بكل وقاحة ينقل المشاركات و عليها اسمي و رابط موقعي و ايميلي فتخيل و اسأل نفسكهل هذا سينجح في حياته العملية


استاذي واخي ابو بحر
تعلمت من الحياة الكثير 
ومن ضمنها ارائك ومعرفتك بكثير من النفوس المريضة نعم هذه وقاحة ولكن 
لقد اسمعت لو ناديت حيا ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي
نار لو نفخت فيها لاضاءت ولكنك تنفخ في رمادي
هذا حال الشخص الذي يسرق مشاركاتنا ولكن كما قلت انت وتقول دائما 
هو في النهاية سيبقى قزم في عالم الارت كام قد يصبح مشهور بكثرة المشاركات ولكنه سيبقى جاهل بالارت كام ونحن نريد ان نصبح خبراء بالارت كام ولا يهمنا كثرة المشاركات وكثرة المشاركات مفروضة علينا لان اي رد واي موضوع جديد يسجل لنا مشاركة 
ومشاركاتنا والله يشهد ليست من باب الشهرة ولكن من باب الاستفادة وخدمة اخوتنا والا لكان من الممكن ان يحتفظ كل شخص منا بعلمه وانتهى الموضوع 
تحياتي لك استاذي والعهد ان نبقى على ما نحن عليه ولن ياتي شخص مثل هذا يغير ما انفسنا من محبة نشر العلم 
استاذي العزيز مع التحية


----------



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أبريل 2010)

الله ينور عليكم يا صلا انت وابو بحر يزيدكم من علمه ويكفيكم شر المتطفلين 

استمر فيما تقدم ويكفيك قول الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

"فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاءا وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض"

وأيضا 

"إن الذين أمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا"


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أبريل 2010)

على فكرة يا جماعة الخير انا بادخل بالانترنت اكسبلورر الصور لا تظهر وعندما ادخل بالجووجل كروم كل شيء بيكون تمام

للي عنده مشاكل مع الصور يجرب الكروم


----------



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الله ينور عليكم يا صلا انت وابو بحر يزيدكم من علمه ويكفيكم شر المتطفلين
> 
> استمر فيما تقدم ويكفيك قول الله
> 
> ...


اخي طارق
اسعد الله اوقاتك 
واشكر تواصلك معنا واطرائك الجميل 
وذكرتنا بايات هي فضل من الله علينا 
اسال الله ان لا يذهب عملنا هباء ولا جفاء وان ينفع ما نضعه من مشاركات الاخوة في كل مكان
شاكر مرورك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أبريل 2010)

انا عاتب عليك ياعم صلاح لم تضيف أي شيء لفكرة الشركة التي اقترحتها وقد انتقدني أخي الأصغر وحبيبي الزملكاوي انتقاد قاسي وتحاور معي حوارا جميلا وطويلا فيما قلته ولم تقل أنت كلمه


----------



## salah_design (28 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> انا عاتب عليك ياعم صلاح لم تضيف أي شيء لفكرة الشركة التي اقترحتها وقد انتقدني أخي الأصغر وحبيبي الزملكاوي انتقاد قاسي وتحاور معي حوارا جميلا وطويلا فيما قلته ولم تقل أنت كلمه


اخي وصديقي طارق حفظكم الله ورعاكم
انا كنت بحمل الشعارات الجديده وعمل جديد لي وكنت ارد على الاميلات التي وصلتني 
ولكني قرأت المشاركات وكنت سوف ارد عليها بس انتهي من الامور التي اقوم بها
عتبك دليل محبة 
فكما يقولون العتب على قدر العشم ( اي العتب على قدر المحبة والاحترام )


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (9 مايو 2010)

بورك فيكم دنيا وآخرة..... آمين


----------



## salah_design (9 مايو 2010)

adel_sebaey1 قال:


> بورك فيكم دنيا وآخرة..... آمين


وفيك بارك
ونسال الله ان يمن علينا باخوة بالمنتدى تدعوا لنا بظهر الغيب
شكرا لمرورك يا غالي


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## hane hane (15 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكمasmk8 ارجو الرد


----------



## المعلم الرشيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك

(ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا)


----------

